

No work? Get better. - MrAlmostWrong
http://alpha.drawar.com/posts/No-Work--Get-Better-

======
lotharbot
I've seen a number of articles on this topic recently, from several
industries. The common story seems to be "we're hiring, and we're getting five
times as many resumes per position as before, but only half as many qualified
applicants."

Companies aren't looking to hire dead weight right now. In very good times,
people with weak skills can get work just because whatever little thing they
can do allows the stars freedom to work on bigger-money projects. But in a bad
job market, you really have to boost your skills up to the level employers are
still willing to spend money bringing in.

~~~
makecheck
To be blunt, though, a lot of dead weight still isn't getting fired, either.

In a down market, companies should be hiring, even if they don't "need" the
people. Great talent is not only more available now than before, but it's
probably cheaper, too (after enough months of looking, people just want a job,
and are less picky about salary and such). And since the job market isn't
great, once your talent is in the door, they're not likely to leave anytime
soon. It is the perfect time to build a dream team and actually get things
done.

